# Unsure what to go for?



## JYoung (Aug 7, 2019)

Good day all,

It’s definitely time I invested in some sort of dust collection but I’m unsure which sort of unit to go for and what is best for my situation. The workshop I’m using isn’t mine as we are house sitting for an elderly gentleman. 

I mostly use hand power tools at the moment but I would also like to get my lathe up and running again at some point. 

I’ve had a look on Amazon just as I guide to pricing and it’s looking like it’s going to be around £200 for a small cyclone system attached to a shop vac but if I look at other types of chip and dust collection for around the same it looks like I could get a half decent one for the same price. 

Am I correct in saying that the chip and dust type of units needs to be fitted to a system of piping dedicated to each machine? Or can you just place the hose near to the hand tool your using or even get and attachments to fit your hand tools? Also will it be able to keep the nasty fine dust?

I’m leaning towards the cyclone system but not sure it will cope with the shavings from the lathe?

















Thank you for your help. 

James


----------

